# Distance comparison of HDMI vs Compontent Cable



## kelsky (Nov 22, 2006)

I received my HR20 and was thinking since it can do RF remotes now to put a second HDTV in another room and using a long cable off of the component or hdmi connections. 

The question I have is in terms of distance. I expect I will need a 100' cable. The HDMI 100' cable is almost $500 and the component cable is $100. I figure on using the component cable, but needed feedback on which would most likely perform better over the distance. On either of these at 100' will I have problems with the signal?

Thank-you


----------

